# 21 Jump Street: Reboot mit weiblicher Besetzung soll kommen



## AliciaKo (8. Dezember 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *21 Jump Street: Reboot mit weiblicher Besetzung soll kommen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *21 Jump Street: Reboot mit weiblicher Besetzung soll kommen*


----------



## Wynn (8. Dezember 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wenn man keine Ideen mehr hat oder der letzte Reboot/Remake erst 4 Jahre zurück ist dann macht man den selben film nochmal und kündigt an der Hauptdarsteller ist schwarz oder eine Frau im Reboot


----------



## Terracresta (8. Dezember 2018)

Vor allem hatten die damals sogar nen Schauspieler asiatischen Ursprungs und ne Frau (sogar Farbige *mind blown*) im Team. Der Boss war ebenfalls ein Farbiger.
Das ist so lächerlich, was die heutzutage treiben und lernen auch nichts aus Filmen wie dem Ghostbusters Reboot.

Die sollten sich lieber um den alltäglichen Rassismus und Chauvinismus im Land des Präsidenten Trump kümmern, welcher ja Frauen bei der "Pussy grab"en und eine Mauer gegen die phösen Mexikaner errichten will.


----------



## Worrel (8. Dezember 2018)

Wann kommt eigentlich der Reboot von "Alfine", der pinken Außerirdischen?
oder "Columbitch", die schlampig und zerstreut wirkende Inspektorin mit dem zerknautschten Mantel?
oder die legendäre Western Story "Spiel mir das Lied mit Lippenstift"? 
Ich kann auch kaum erwarten, endlich mal eine Queen Kong, Godzillessa oder eine T.Rexina zu sehen. 
Ebenso freue ich mich jetzt schon auf die unglaublich interessanten "neuen" Geschichten um Draculine, Franziskasteins Monster oder "*Die *Ding aus dem Sumpf". 
Was ist eigentlich mit historischen Reboots mit Rebecca Hood, Jasmin Christus, der Zicken Inquisition, bei der die männlichen Hexer auf dem Scheiterhaufen landen?
oder neue Stories um Wilhelmine Churchill, Zoey Goebbels und Alberta Hitler? 
oder wie wärs mit Jumanji oder Nachts im Museum mit vertauschten Rollen, das wäre doch supertoll und ist für den Plot ja mega-relevant! 
Dann noch ein Reboot von Mr. Doubtfire, Toot*er* (statt Toot*sie* ) oder ein Remake von "Junior", wo mal eine Frau schwanger wird ... äh ...


----------



## Cobblepot (8. Dezember 2018)

Klasse, darauf hat die Welt gewartet. Das wäre sicher auch noch was für die Spieleindustrie. Sony remastered doch so gerne alles, was nicht bei 3 auf den Bäumen ist. Wie wäre es mit Natalie Drake, Joelle oder Petra Parker?


----------



## SnakeP (8. Dezember 2018)

Ich sehe die Begründung für die kommenden schlechten Zuschauerzahlen vor mir: Schuld sind sexistische weiße Männer....


----------



## solidus246 (8. Dezember 2018)

Klasse. Müll, was es damals schon war noch einmal vermüllen. Scheint ja nen Publikum für Anspruchslosigkeit zu geben.


----------



## ICamus (8. Dezember 2018)

Ein Film zum nicht ansehen.


----------



## Loosa (8. Dezember 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Apropos... Re-Boot war so erfolgreich, dass Sky direkt eine zweite Staffel in Auftrag gegeben hat. Manchmal funktioniert sowas.


----------



## Enisra (8. Dezember 2018)

Man möchte die Sesselpupser mit den originellen Drehbüchern schlagen, die bei denen auf den Tisch und dann direkt in Ablage P landen
vorallem, warum nicht den Oceans 8 Ansatz nehmen anstatt einen 6 Jahre alten Film zu nehmen und dessen Letzter Teil kein Flop war

Ich glaube es ist kein gutes Zeichen für die Qualität eines Filmes wenn ich sage: "also da würde mir was bessseres einfallen"


----------



## Gast1661893802 (8. Dezember 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> "*Die *Ding aus dem Sumpf"


Oh Frevel !
"*Das* Ding auf dem Sumpf" ist doch seiner Zeit mehr als vorraus !

Keine geschlechtsspezifischen bevor-/benachteidigung , sozusagen V3.0 !


----------



## Wynn (8. Dezember 2018)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Oh Frevel !
> "*Das* Ding auf dem Sumpf" ist doch seiner Zeit mehr als vorraus !
> 
> Keine geschlechtsspezifischen bevor-/benachteidigung , sozusagen V3.0 !



Die Ding aus den Sumpf - man erkennt das geschlecht an der schleife !


----------



## Worrel (8. Dezember 2018)

Wynn schrieb:


> Die Ding aus den Sumpf - man erkennt das geschlecht an *die *schleife !


/fixed


----------



## theoturtle (8. Dezember 2018)

Eigentlich wollte ich das hier in irgendeiner Form sinnvol kommentieren -  aber das ist für mich so weit unten, dass ich allein durch diese Ankündigung sogar noch einfallsloser wurde als die Leute die hinter diesem Mist stecken.


----------



## golani79 (8. Dezember 2018)

Loosa schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wurde halt auch vernünftig gemacht - und nicht nur ein "1:1 Abklatsch" vom Vorgänger mit Genderswap. 
Wäre ansonsten wohl abgesoffen ^^


----------



## Wut-Gamer (9. Dezember 2018)

Chef: "Man wirft uns vor, nur noch einfallslosen Mist zu produzieren. Ideen?"
Mitarbeiter 1: "Wir können neuen kreativen Autoren eine Chance geben und innovative Drehbücher verfilmen."
Chef: "Zu riskant. Weitere Vorschläge?"
Mitarbeiter 2: "Wir könnten den gleichen einfallslosen Mit mit Frauen in der Hauptrolle neu auflegen. Die nehmen auch weniger Gage."
Chef: "Perfekt, das machen wir!"


----------



## Melometlar80 (9. Dezember 2018)

Diese Filme waren eine grandiose Beleidigung für Fans der Serie, keine Ahnung wie man diesen Mist gut finden konnte. Ausnahme sind natürlich Leute die die Serie nie gesehen haben aber aus einer recht ernsten Crime Serie einen solchen Klamauk zu machen ist unfassbar


----------



## Spiritogre (9. Dezember 2018)

Melometlar80 schrieb:


> Diese Filme waren eine grandiose Beleidigung für Fans der Serie, keine Ahnung wie man diesen Mist gut finden konnte. Ausnahme sind natürlich Leute die die Serie nie gesehen haben aber aus einer recht ernsten Crime Serie einen solchen Klamauk zu machen ist unfassbar



Ich habe die alte Serie damals so geliebt. Habe mir dann beide Filme angetan und musste schon arg mit mir kämpfen, weil scheinbar jeder die so toll fand ich aber so gar nicht mit klar kam. Vielleicht war der erste nicht ganz so mies wie der Miami Vice "Remake"-Film aber diese Art von Humor war letztlich nur ein billiger und schlechter Abklatsch von American Pie, nur so gar nicht auf dem Qualitätslevel von American Pie.


----------



## Neawoulf (9. Dezember 2018)

Wann kommt eigentlich der Stirb Langsam Reboot mit weiblicher Hauptrolle? Ist ja an sich auch nur noch eine Frage der Zeit.


----------



## Enisra (9. Dezember 2018)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Wann kommt eigentlich der Stirb Langsam Reboot mit weiblicher Hauptrolle? Ist ja an sich auch nur noch eine Frage der Zeit.



wobei, das könnte eher etwas sein, dass der Filmreihe gut tun würde


----------



## Loosa (9. Dezember 2018)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wurde halt auch vernünftig gemacht - und nicht nur ein "1:1 Abklatsch" vom Vorgänger mit Genderswap.
> Wäre ansonsten wohl abgesoffen ^^



Es gab aber mehr als genug kritischer Stimmen. Wozu neu auflegen, es wurde doch schon alles erzählt? Zu wenig Boot, zu viele Nebengeschichten! Frauen als Untergrundkämpfer? Und dann auch noch 



Spoiler



lesbisch?! Mon dieu!



Jupp, das Boot war gut gemacht und hat mich sehr unterhalten. Viele Reboots sind wirklich billiger Abklatsch. Und, ok, das Original 21st war schon eine billige Teenieserie. Da erwarte ich mir jetzt nicht viel. Aber Reboot und Frauen ruft halt gerne popcornwürdige Reaktionen hervor.


----------

